

SOPA Vote Delayed - nextparadigms
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/sopa-vote-delayed/

======
mMark
Delayed... till Wednesday.

I can hear the glass that was the internet shattering from the future.

Mike Masnick: Update.... Or not. Despite the fact that Congress was supposed
to be out of session until the end of January, the Judiciary Committee has
just announced plans to come back to continue the markup this coming
Wednesday. This is rather unusual and totally unnecessary. But it shows just
how desperate Hollywood is to pass this bill as quickly as possible, before
the momentum of opposition builds up even further.

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-m...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-
markup-runs-out-time-likely-delayed-until-2012.shtml)

~~~
m0nastic
I'm actually trying to get a Congressional Gallery pass for Wednesday, to see
the session in person.

Although it looks like if I do, I can't live-blog/tweet it, as you can't bring
anything electronic into the gallery. That makes watching it on CSPAN a little
more appealing.

------
bane
Or not
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-m...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111216/11102617108/sopa-
markup-runs-out-time-likely-delayed-until-2012.shtml) "Or not. Despite the
fact that Congress was supposed to be out of session until the end of January,
the Judiciary Committee has just announced plans to come back to continue the
markup this coming Wednesday. This is rather unusual and totally unnecessary.
But it shows just how desperate Hollywood is to pass this bill as quickly as
possible, before the momentum of opposition builds up even further."

------
SoftwareMaven
Can I express shock for a moment: first, Mike Lee voting against the defense
appropriation bill, then Jason Chaffetz moving to put this on hold. I'm so
used to Utah politicians like Hatch and Bennet that it is incredibly
surprising to be proud of my state's representatives for a change.

------
joe_the_user
Just to note that the provision granting immunity to banks who pre-emptively
blacklist "illegal" sites also breaks the contract law system...

The next step is will be... robbers are allowed to break into anyone's house
and take their money - well as long as the robbers "think" the people are
terrorists/counterfeiters/bad-people... (and as long as the robbers are ...
cops).

~~~
randallsquared
_The next step is will be... robbers are allowed to break into anyone's house
and take their money - well as long as the robbers "think" the people are
terrorists/counterfeiters/bad-people... (and as long as the robbers are ...
cops)._

Uh, that was the previous step:
<https://www.google.com/search?q=asset+forfeiture>

~~~
joe_the_user
Correct... I just couldn't think of any further next-next steps...

------
meanJim
I'm no expert, but this really sucks that we've reached this point. Can we
just come up with a better bill? Why does it have to be this one that every
media corp wants to go through.

~~~
dangrossman
We don't need a better bill. There's no reason to create any new internet
piracy bill. We already have a copyright act, and the DMCA, and international
treaties on intellectual property rights.

SOPA doesn't make anything that isn't already illegal illegal. It just creates
new ways to shut down anyone the film and music industries want to shut down,
without even having to prove infringement. It has no public support because
it's a ridiculous, unneeded proposal.

SOPA should simply be voted down and the congress should move on to some real
business, not creating new laws at the behest of their campaign contributors.

~~~
meanJim
Thank you so much for clearing that up with me. I do agree with corporations
having the copyright act and the DMCA to protect their intellectual property
rights.

------
adamtmca
Is the fact that Google and Facebook alone are worth more than the combined
market capitalization of the entire entertainment sector getting any play in
this discussion?

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=entertainment+industry+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=entertainment+industry+market+cap%2F+%28google+market+cap+%2B+80+billion%29)

------
uptown
Did Congress just realize they could manufacture a few extra days for the
media companies to bump up their contributions?

------
firefoxman1
even if the security claims are "overstated," that's about the only argument
that congressmen have paid attention to. If I was a congressman who only
worried about getting re-elected, I certainly wouldn't want to be known as one
of the men who "voted to censor the internet" by my opponents next election.

